# CCT megaminx configuration



## uriel rubik (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't know where to put this, but it may help the community, it this doesn't belong here, please move it to where it goes.

I figured out how to put the color scheme of the minx according to the Mefferts configuration in the CCT, so that the image shows correctly how it would be if it was scrambled correctly. This is with the white on top, and green on front.







I hope it helps .


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice, could you also write the colour codes you selected? (i'm soooo lazy)

Edit: I felt guilty for being so lazy so I made it. Change these lines in your properties files (It's called Guest.properties for guests)

Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_faceA=ffffff
Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_faceB=673200
Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_faceC=3303ef
Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_faceD=630168
Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_faceE=309c00
Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_faceF=04fbff
Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_facea=fefa00
Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_faceb=f90000
Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_facec=000165
Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_faced=fb68ff
Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_facee=31ff00
Puzzle_Color_Megaminx_facef=fe960f


----------

